# Undisclosed Mansion House August 2010



## Landie_Man (Aug 23, 2010)

This is leaking out fast, but I will once again keep the location secret. What an awesome explore! Found paperwork dating to the 19th century up until 1979.


Excuse the photo wonkiness I had a knackered out tripod!


#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





More at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157624664527591/


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice shots! an cool one on keeping the locale lo pro.I thought the place was in a good state of resurrection.So if you know where it is (which I am guessing a fair few do) get there quick! else the owner might be sat down having an early breakfeast,luncheon...
great shots and many thanks.


----------



## KooK. (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice shots, like the ovens.


----------



## lost (Aug 23, 2010)

If you're keen to keep it low profile, maybe posting it online at all is a bad idea.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 23, 2010)

lost said:


> If you're keen to keep it low profile, maybe posting it online at all is a bad idea.



Well three other people have posted the site already


----------



## blakey79 (Aug 23, 2010)

Now that is awesome.


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 23, 2010)

ERM! tend to agree...


----------



## mookster (Aug 24, 2010)

Unlike Potter's the location of this one has been kept pretty well wrapped up.

As Potters is totally abandoned, it's unlikely to be sealed. But this manor has owners who occupy a small portion of one end, so as soon as the location and name leaks out I'm certain it will a) be totally sealed and b) the owners would take a pretty dim view of us traipsing around their house.


----------



## ashestoashes (Aug 24, 2010)

*Lovely!*

What a nice old house. Do you know if it's being reconverted? I hope not...


----------



## D-Kay (Aug 24, 2010)

Good to see other people in there, eventually it will be public knowledge to everyone. But i claim the first in there lol. Did you see the servants quarters in the attic bedrooms


----------



## mookster (Aug 24, 2010)

ashestoashes said:


> What a nice old house. Do you know if it's being reconverted? I hope not...



It's being very slowly restored, which is good


----------



## GE066 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice work on keeping the name and location quiet, hopefully others will too. 

However, i do think the first shot is a bit dodgy, it clearly shows it to be in a sink estate somewhere in Peckham or Brixton, SE London


----------

